# "Nobody loves me,



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Can't say I have dealth with that one before. Maybe someone can help. Have you tried introducing him to squirrels or bunnies????


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.. little extra protein there !!!!! I know a toddler that loved having a feast of worms. Mom was out tending her roses and as she would dig up worms she would put them out for the toddler to watch. Mom couldn't understand how they were gettign back into the soil so fast until she turned in time to see one slip right in the toddler's mouth ! ( That toddler was ME a million years ago and was one of my Mom's favorite stories to tell...... esp. to my kids ! LOL)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yuck! I have a friend who recites that song a lot! I had never heard it before.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy sniffs them but doesn't eat them. You should put her on Fear Factor.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

The funny thing is, she actually gags a little when she swallows them! Maybe once the ground freezes she will stop?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't say I have ever seen my boys eat worms??? But, they eat everything else though, LOL.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe your pup is a "BIRD" dog?????????? :doh:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

You should see Nygel catch & eat houseflies! If there was a contest for that sport, he'd be #1.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Gwen said:


> You should see Nygel catch & eat houseflies! If there was a contest for that sport, he'd be #1.


I know what you mean! And we have a lot of moths in the summer. When the porch light is on it sounds like Emmy is going to bust through the door going after those things!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My first dog, a terrier X, used to eat dried up worms off the sidewalk! Yuck! She also liked to squash ants with her nose. She never got sick from the worms. Another dog liked to roll on them.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Maybe your pup is a "BIRD" dog?????????? :doh:


Scout's dad is a good bird dog so, maybe she would be good at it too? When she's outside her nose is always to the ground. She's more into sniffing than anything else. She's only 10 wks and can find her bone within her one acre yard in no time! I gave her an outside bone in hope that she would stop eating the worms, it helps but, she still loves her worms.:no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This thought just came to mind. Are they high in Protein?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Gwen said:


> You should see Nygel catch & eat houseflies! If there was a contest for that sport, he'd be #1.


My cat's love to catch houseflies and moths. They also catch big hairy spiders, good kitties!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This thought just came to mind. Are they high in Protein?


I would think they are, why?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm...yes they are.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Yuck, I can't stand worms! Bailey licks at dried up ones on the concrete, but I think hes too lazy to go hunt for them!

My Dad always sang that song to me when I was little and having a huffy moment and feeling sorry for myself. It always made me laugh.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww!

Don't feel bad...Jester eats stink bugs! Yuck! Then he comes over and breathes on you...gross! :no:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:

Maybe you should use him to find all of them and sell them to fishermen. You could make some good money. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Peanut and Rusty both bring the worms in the house but don't eat them, yuck, it's like a prize to them "Hey Mom look what we got" :no:


----------

